# Electrical PE - Computer



## harvey (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello

Anyone taking Electrical computer ?

Harv


----------



## billymac00 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah, I'll sit for it out here in Calif end of April ...I'll try to post the references I have (some via my paperbackswap account). Numerous Schaums, the prep booklet, and a few texts I grabbed. I am not on forums too much, so be patient, work FT


----------



## oostertoaster (Jan 25, 2010)

bump

I'm interested in what references you found useful as well


----------



## guld0017 (Jan 26, 2010)

These were all good books...

Upgrading and Repairing PC’s (ISBN: 978-0-7897-3697-0)

Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)

Object-oriented and classical software engineering (ISBN: 0072865512)

Digital Design Principles and Practices (ISBN: 0-13-769191-2)

Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms (ISBN: 978-0-7641-3417-3)

Read this topic for a little more explanation...

[topic=0[URL="%5Dhttp%3A//engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9129"]]http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9129[/URL]


----------



## MeanEE (Feb 23, 2010)

guld0017 said:


> These were all good books...
> Upgrading and Repairing PC’s (ISBN: 978-0-7897-3697-0)
> 
> Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)
> ...


I'll be taking it in April here in Phoenix. The link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 23, 2010)

MeanEE said:


> I'll be taking it in April here in Phoenix. The link doesn't seem to work for me.


Welcome to the board MeanEE.

That link appears to be broken or old. Before someone else chastises you, try the search feature. Here's what I came up with in 20 seconds of searching:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?act=Se...epairing+PC%92s

This might have been the thread guld was referencing:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...+Repairing+PC’s

Guld passed the PE Computer, you might also try PMing him if you have any specific questions.

Good luck to you this April, I hear it's nice in Phoenix that time of year.


----------

